# Channels unauthorized



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

I finally got my TiVo bolt working correctly except for the fact that when I go to a cable channel that I should be getting, like the Disney Channel, it tells me it is unauthorized. I am talking for Verizon Fios as I type this but no luck so far. When I set up the box and it asked about premium channels I said I don't have any, but I am wondering if I should have said I do?thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

I had to have FiOS support reboot/reset/re-pair the CableCARD and the channels came in eventually. Also, they had to check my account and they found that I had two FiOS accounts that had to be scrubbed/merged.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Rtteachr said:


> I finally got my TiVo bolt working correctly except for the fact that when I go to a cable channel that I should be getting, like the Disney Channel, it tells me it is unauthorized. I am talking for Verizon Fios as I type this but no luck so far. When I set up the box and it asked about premium channels I said I don't have any, but I am wondering if I should have said I do?thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had the same Issue, like the poster before I would have provider reset/repair card

I had it happen 3 times in 6 months, first 2 I think was caused by loose cable connections, I use MoCa so I think the network was effected going to my cable Provider which caused the Pairing issues.

The latest which was a different problem was caused by me not resetting my reserved IP addresses when I reset my router. I took me 3 days to check my Ips


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Rtteachr said:


> I finally got my TiVo bolt working correctly except for the fact that when I go to a cable channel that I should be getting, like the Disney Channel, it tells me it is unauthorized. I am talking for Verizon Fios as I type this but no luck so far. When I set up the box and it asked about premium channels I said I don't have any, but I am wondering if I should have said I do?thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,
The magic words to use when you call Verizon are "manual validation". There are several threads addressing this issue. Here is one, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=491051&highlight=manual+validation


----------



## thekaz (Feb 25, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The magic words to use when you call Verizon are "manual validation". There are several threads addressing this issue. Here is one, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=491051&highlight=manual+validation


Yeah, I did the online validation and it would last for a little while then I'd get the message to call for activation. Since actually calling, it has not popped up again *knock on wood*


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Rtteachr said:


> I finally got my TiVo bolt working correctly except for the fact that when I go to a cable channel that I should be getting, like the Disney Channel, it tells me it is unauthorized. I am talking for Verizon Fios as I type this but no luck so far. When I set up the box and it asked about premium channels I said I don't have any, but I am wondering if I should have said I do?thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How you setup the guide does not affect whether you can tune a channel. You definitely have a cablecard pairing issue. Once Fios pairs it correctly, the channels can come in fine.

As for the guide, you can go into the settings and check/uncheck which channels you receive.


----------

